# When to take glutamine??



## tyees2002 (Jan 20, 2004)

it says on the bottle to take on an emty stomach, but this isnt really possible during the day. So, when do you all take it???


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

The glutamine I take does not say to take on an empty stomach so I take it in the mournings and before bed.So i am not sure if it matters or not.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 20, 2004)

post workout is when i take mine..then again later in the day at a meal


----------



## tyees2002 (Jan 20, 2004)

okay, thanks for the responses


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2004)

morning shake, post work-out shake and late night shake.

I never take it on an empty stomach.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

Im the same as prince, I take it in the morning upon wakening, post workout and then before bed.


----------



## Larva (Jan 21, 2004)

same as prince and atherjen


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## plouffe (Mar 23, 2004)

There's like 6 fucking threads on Glutamine right now. errr...  <- he's cool.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 23, 2004)

Ive wanted to say that for a long time 
this is the coolest "face"


----------

